# newbie here



## Tonysgettinleg (Mar 7, 2007)

hi all seems likkka nice board ,i came over from GenXXXL. Jus wanted to know if i can post a low down scammer openly on this board.these guys are somethin else....... I was testing thier waters so I ordered some turanabol nothin big bout 110$ been 3 days and not an answer from the 3 e-mails I sent....... lol..   Boy these guys where JONNIE ON THE SPOT when they wanted the -mtcn- to pick up the cash......slol...but .I just wanted to know iffin I ken post..... Peace brothers ----------------an sisters   
                                                 Tony


----------



## K1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Tonysgettinleg said:
			
		

> hi all seems likkka nice board ,i came over from GenXXXL. Jus wanted to know if i can post a low down scammer openly on this board.these guys are somethin else....... I was testing thier waters so I ordered some turanabol nothin big bout 110$ been 3 days and not an answer from the 3 e-mails I sent....... lol..   Boy these guys where JONNIE ON THE SPOT when they wanted the -mtcn- to pick up the cash......slol...but .I just wanted to know iffin I ken post..... Peace brothers ----------------an sisters
> Tony



Is this "scammer" one of our trusted and proven legit board sponsers??!! If so, no need wasting your time, bashing our board sponsers will not be tolerated........


----------



## Tonysgettinleg (Mar 7, 2007)

dont no, sorry if you think i step on some ones toes, like i say im a newbie and dont know your board sponsers,BUT, iffin ya tell me pilgrim I might  be able  to answer my own question WITHOUT basshin  myself or any 1 else


----------



## K1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Tonysgettinleg said:
			
		

> dont no, sorry if you think i step on some ones toes, like i say im a newbie and dont know your board sponsers,BUT, iffin ya tell me pilgrim I might  be able  to answer my own question WITHOUT basshin  myself or any 1 else


http://www.anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=9257


----------



## Tonysgettinleg (Mar 7, 2007)

*thanx*

thank you Mr. Saki
                                       Tony.
                  p.s...   Alin was my first source about 5 yrs ago before he opened shop, jus wonderin KAW. or any1 else what compares to Turanabol or whos UG shop has because Alin dont have...havin a hard time findin legit ((((t-bol)))) dist. Jus got ripped 110$ from a BD scam..  notta big deal but just lookin for plain jane honest t-bols....thanx peeps


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 8, 2007)

I think Alin has Tbol doesnt he?
If Not Check out RediCat I know he has it.

welcome to the board.
The normal process for listing a scammer is you Talk it over with the boards Mods and or Owner and they will make a decision from there if enough proof is provided they will be listed as scammers.


----------



## Tonysgettinleg (Mar 8, 2007)

thanx raJJIN Alin dosent have it so im gonna go w/anapolon
                                                   peace..p.s -scammers i know these guys are one ,i still havent heard anything from them  ,5 e-mails..thier a BD supplier,my fault ,i didn do my home work....thier a pharmacies....hope  i aint breakin no rules ,thanx guys:sniper:


----------



## brendanbreen (Mar 8, 2007)

kawasaki1 said:
			
		

> Is this "scammer" one of our trusted and proven legit board sponsers??!! If so, no need wasting your time, bashing our board sponsers will not be tolerated........



Question .... now if someone had been scammed by one of the boards "trusted and proven legit sponsers" why would it be bashing to say that it happened (which im not saying it did or even would) it sounds like you wont have it ... i would think you would want it out there because no one is infallible and you would want that rectified which is more likely to happen if it is known


----------



## K1 (Mar 9, 2007)

brendanbreen said:
			
		

> Question .... now if someone had been scammed by one of the boards "trusted and proven legit sponsers" why would it be bashing to say that it happened (which im not saying it did or even would) it sounds like you wont have it ... i would think you would want it out there because no one is infallible and you would want that rectified which is more likely to happen if it is known


First off, a new board member coming here stating that they were scammed (let's just run with your question of it being a board sponser), and this being his first post...would you think that it was someone saying that they were scammed because they backed the competition of this board sponser, and have the intentions of shifting customers towards the competition?! Second, these board sponsers have proven themselves through years of great business/customer service and are backed by MANY trusted members of our community!! Finally, as rAJJIN stated, if someone feels they have been scammed by a board sponser (prior to posting any threads regarding this), they need to contact the Mods and board Owner, and if their complaints are justified (backed by much proof), the board sponser would be labeled a scammer and removed from the list of trusted board sponsers. Overall, any issues regarding being scammed, should be dealt with through PM's or emails prior to posting any threads!!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 9, 2007)

kawasaki1 said:
			
		

> First off, a new board member coming here stating that they were scammed (let's just run with your question of it being a board sponser), and this being his first post...would you think that it was someone saying that they were scammed because they backed the competition of this board sponser, and have the intentions of shifting customers towards the competition?! Second, these board sponsers have proven themselves through years of great business/customer service and are backed by MANY trusted members of our community!! Finally, as rAJJIN stated, if someone feels they have been scammed by a board sponser (prior to posting any threads regarding this), they need to contact the Mods and board Owner, and if their complaints are justified (backed by much proof), the board sponser would be labeled a scammer and removed from the list of trusted board sponsers. Overall, any issues regarding being scammed, should be dealt with through PM's or emails prior to posting any threads!!


Very much agreed...Plus the board sponsors on this board have no motive to scam...Their reliability/integrity are their business...


----------



## AlphaMale (Mar 9, 2007)

Tonysgettinleg said:
			
		

> hi all seems li*kkk*a nice board


Am I reading into this all wrong?


----------



## K1 (Mar 9, 2007)

AlphaMale said:
			
		

> Am I reading into this all wrong?


LMAO, I never even thought of that...That's just wrong bro


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't know if you're reading into it too much cause I didn't even notice it LOL...Everyone has typos but Idk...


----------



## Tonysgettinleg (Mar 10, 2007)

GOOOD lord    lol,, aight lets just drop the whole scam thing...I came over from GenXX  board ,this is gonna be my new home so .................-------------------G'DAY MATES:welcome:


----------



## K1 (Mar 10, 2007)

Tonysgettinleg said:
			
		

> GOOOD lord    lol,, aight lets just drop the whole scam thing...I came over from GenXX  board ,this is gonna be my new home so .................-------------------G'DAY MATES:welcome:


Glad to have you bro!!!


----------



## tordon (Mar 11, 2007)

welcome bro


----------



## Tonysgettinleg (Mar 12, 2007)

*T-Bol*

Is there any T-Bol around as for BD are they still around .. I love thier products ,but havent seen any real stuff around....Kinna disappointed, Im goin with Alin this time around,but I like too find a BD supplier.:welcome: <--------------------------  that is fargin hilarious..
                                                                Tony


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 12, 2007)

Tonysgettinleg said:
			
		

> Is there any T-Bol around as for BD are they still around .. I love thier products ,but havent seen any real stuff around....Kinna disappointed, Im goin with Alin this time around,but I like too find a BD supplier.:welcome: <--------------------------  that is fargin hilarious..
> Tony


You know BD is done right?!  The only stuff left is what's in overstock of previous BD suppliers...What ever they have left is what's available...Alin was main owner in manufacturing I believe and your ol boys genxx just had the web site to mess with...


----------



## hehehe (Mar 13, 2007)

Tonysgettinleg said:
			
		

> Is there any T-Bol around as for BD are they still around .. I love thier products ,but havent seen any real stuff around....Kinna disappointed, Im goin with Alin this time around,but I like too find a BD supplier.:welcome: <--------------------------  that is fargin hilarious..
> Tony


if you were to give me your order# with genxxl i can see to it that your emails get answered.  i will say this though, sending emails out about an order only 3 days after it is placed is a litle fast and shows your lack of experience with ordering from sources.  they advertise a 7-10 day ship time from when you place the order to receipt of goods so unless that time has passed, why call them scammers???
you can also contact any of the mods over on genxxl about your order and they can check on it for you. bigguy is also a genxxlgear site rep over there and can find out what is going on with your order.
funny thing is that the only places where genxxlgear is called scammers is on sites owned by bigA. they are well respected everywhere else and have no reputation as scammers.
i was also wondering where the proof is that all these mods here can provide to back their claims that genxxlgear are scammers????


----------



## hehehe (Mar 13, 2007)

Tyrone said:
			
		

> You know BD is done right?!  The only stuff left is what's in overstock of previous BD suppliers...What ever they have left is what's available...Alin was main owner in manufacturing I believe and your ol boys genxx just had the web site to mess with...


i see you are feeding this member the lies that alin & bigA have told everyone.  funny thing is that genxxl has nothing to do with the ownership of the BD site.  this came about after alin was dropped as an approved reseller of BD gear so he came up with this bogus excuse as to why he was not on the approval list anymore.  
also want to add that the owners of BD are still around and have not gotten out of the business nor have they stopped making gear. just not making it under the BD name anymore after alin wrestled the rights to the name away from them through deception!!!!!
huuummm wonder how long this post will stay upp LOL  funny how i have posted at least 12 posts telling the truth about the situation but yet only have 1 post on my count yet they say here that they know the truth and openly speak about it  LOL


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 13, 2007)

hehehe said:
			
		

> i see you are feeding this member the lies that alin & bigA have told everyone.  funny thing is that genxxl has nothing to do with the ownership of the BD site.  this came about after alin was dropped as an approved reseller of BD gear so he came up with this bogus excuse as to why he was not on the approval list anymore.
> also want to add that the owners of BD are still around and have not gotten out of the business nor have they stopped making gear. just not making it under the BD name anymore after alin wrestled the rights to the name away from them through deception!!!!!
> huuummm wonder how long this post will stay upp LOL  funny how i have posted at least 12 posts telling the truth about the situation but yet only have 1 post on my count yet they say here that they know the truth and openly speak about it  LOL


The post can stay up lol...It's already been explained enough on ProM...There was proof...Don't bother getting into a debate...This isn't the thread bro.


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 13, 2007)

hehehe said:
			
		

> if you were to give me your order# with genxxl i can see to it that your emails get answered.  i will say this though, sending emails out about an order only 3 days after it is placed is a litle fast and shows your lack of experience with ordering from sources.  they advertise a 7-10 day ship time from when you place the order to receipt of goods so unless that time has passed, why call them scammers???
> you can also contact any of the mods over on genxxl about your order and they can check on it for you. bigguy is also a genxxlgear site rep over there and can find out what is going on with your order.
> funny thing is that the only places where genxxlgear is called scammers is on sites owned by bigA. they are well respected everywhere else and have no reputation as scammers.
> i was also wondering where the proof is that all these mods here can provide to back their claims that genxxlgear are scammers????






Pincrusher let me ask??
Why do you bother trying to stick around here? Because you have no activity on your forum?  Why dont your run back over to Musclemaniax and talk to 
the 4-5 active members you have there.

Its Funny you Talk shit about BIGA But he Owns and runs One of the Biggest Bodybuilding Forums Around..  www.professionalmuscle.com
Many Top PROS, Countless National Level Bodybuilders and some of the MOst respected sources and Names in the bussiness. WHAT DO YOU HAVE??
A small little Pay section where you charge your members for a source?

Do you see ANY of us going to your board and Stirring up shit?? NO!
Your nobody to us, Dont you understand? Just a small little anoying pimple on
our ass.

Last but not least Please show me One time ANYWHERE where I called Genxx
Scammers?? There no good Lying sunsabitches I will say that, But NEVER did I say they were scammers or Run around trying to tell people to avoid them.

Take a Hike man, your no longer wanted here. You make yourself look bad with your posts.


----------



## K1 (Mar 13, 2007)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Pincrusher let me ask??
> Why do you bother trying to stick around here? Because you have no activity on your forum?  Why dont your run back over to Musclemaniax and talk to
> the 4-5 active members you have there.
> 
> ...


Nuff said!!!


----------



## manofsteel69 (Mar 13, 2007)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Pincrusher let me ask??
> Why do you bother trying to stick around here? Because you have no activity on your forum?  Why dont your run back over to Musclemaniax and talk to
> the 4-5 active members you have there.
> 
> ...




ditto ....anyone with a brain or hell half a brain knows what the truth is here about the whole bd/genx/alin deal and that is Alin has been truthful so fuck the rest I role with th ebest www.alinboard.com


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 29, 2007)

Bump for pincrusher...I see your still at the same old shit.
Do you not ever give up?

You sure turned out to be a little weasle.


----------

